# nikon d5000 flash popup problem!



## gizemguvendag (Dec 11, 2011)

hello
i have a nikon d5000 that i bought recently.For 3 days it has a problem with flash opening.The flash is working but it is not opening,stucked inside.
Because of that there is burning smell coming from the flash also.I couldnt open it.In manual mode also it is flashing even though there is no flash needed.
Is there anybody can help me?


----------



## SCraig (Dec 11, 2011)

Plain and simple, your camera is broken and needs to be repaired.  If it was purchased new it will be under warranty so let Nikon worry about it.


----------



## KmH (Dec 11, 2011)

gizemguvendag said:


> hello
> i have a nikon d5000 that i bought recently.For 3 days it has a problem with flash opening.The flash is working but it is not opening,stucked inside.
> Because of that there is burning smell coming from the flash also.I couldnt open it.In manual mode also it is flashing even though there is no flash needed.
> Is there anybody can help me?


Because you have repeatedly triggered the shutter and the flash, to the point of a burning smell, Nikon may consider that abuse and not honor the warranty.



> Nikon Digital Imaging Warranty
> 2. This *warranty* shall not apply to any Product which has been subjected to misuse, abuse, abnormal use, negligence, alteration or accident, or has had its serial number altered or removed.


----------

